

Ask HN: Best way to get out of work mode? - BWStearns

I started my first job as a developer a couple of months ago. I&#x27;ve been programming a while and even been paid to write code before, but this is my first time where it is my one and only focus. I&#x27;m enjoying it a lot but I am pretty much unable to snap out of it after work. I either have a list of things to go learn better at the end of the day which leads to lots of random what_does_this_do code&#x2F;reading documentation at late hours or I am still working on a subset of what I was working on during the day.<p>I am really enjoying programming programming for a living but given the amount of articles suggesting to chill the hell out I figure better minds than me have discovered my current pattern to be unsustainable.<p>Any good advice&#x2F;ideas&#x2F;hobbies&#x2F;things you have to get out of work mode after work?
======
patio11
I like getting mental headspace with a clear separates-the-day activity,
whether that is going to the gym, having dinner, or what have you. YMMV.
Before $WHATEVER time is work, after $WHATEVER is, in principle, not work.

~~~
ctb_mg
I second this. I've been struggling with this problem as well, and this is the
only thing that's been remotely effective. Usually something physical and not
at the computer (making dinner, clean up the apartment, get groceries, etc.)

My "nuclear option" is to go for a drive on some back roads. That works for me
most of the time, but probably not many others -- you just have to find your
own activity that resets your mind.

------
jasonkester
I'll second somebody else's suggestion of walking home. There's something
about disconnecting from technology and letting your mind wander on a shortish
walk that sets your brain free to go off and do its own thing. Often, the
thing it will do is go solve that hard problem you were banging up against all
day in a nice elegant way that you'll be able to code up in 20 minutes
tomorrow morning.

Of course to pull this off, you'll need both an office and an apartment within
a couple miles of it. Not so good if you're telecommuting or working for a
company in some horrible suburb instead of sensibly located downtown. For me,
during my on-site days, I actually made a point of only ever taking jobs in
the city itself, specifically so that I could do this walking trick.

------
eswat
You need an activity that makes it inconvenient to pop open a laptop or phone.

As others suggested, walking is a good one[1]. I usually listen to podcasts –
unrelated to may day-to-day job – if I’m going to walk for a while.

Other things I do is yoga, weightlifting, bouldering and soap making. Other
than walking, what makes these similar is that you have to get out of your
programming head and think about performing the new task with focus (yoga is a
hard one though since you can still think about other stuff and just do the
movements).

[1] [http://www.marksdailyapple.com/17-reasons-to-walk-more-
this-...](http://www.marksdailyapple.com/17-reasons-to-walk-more-this-year/)

------
robgering
I had this same problem when I first became a developer. The best thing you
can do (in my opinion) is get up early rather than stay up late. You'll give
your best effort to learning and personal projects that occur before work.
You'll also find less of a need to "escape" from family/chill time at the end
of the day, since you'll be working on the stuff on your list as soon as you
wake up.

------
pushkargaikwad
I go for Walk, specially late night after 10:30 pm.

I actually try to go for 3 walks every day, one in the noon, one the evening
and one in the night, as I see people (I am in India so there are people
everywhere!) and as I talk to them, it makes me feel good and often relaxes.

People say Music also relaxes but honestly, you should leave your desk and
room if you really want to get out of work mode.

------
seren
I either go to work by car or by a combination of public transportation and
walk. I don't know exactly why but the second method clears my mind much more
than driving. It creates a clear frontier between work and home, while driving
force you to stay concentrated and it does not break the work mood so to
speak. So minimal physical exercises every day should help.

Also try some meditation.

------
ohsnap
I don't have an off switch either. Working all day is stimulating and stress
free for me. Despite all the 'chill the hell out' articles I find it
sustainable and I don't really get tired.

The only real thing that works is just stop coding completely. I tend to take
very long sabbaticals in between companies.

------
eru
> Any good advice/ideas/hobbies/things you have to get out of work mode after
> work?

As a sort-of nuclear option, you could go straight to bed after work, and get
up really early. Take your free time before work, instead of after.

In any case, pick up some sports with a social component.

------
bettyx1138
I immerse myself in historical fiction books most evenings.

